# S&W Model 19-4...



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got back from the gun show, and I traded 2 guns off, and bought 2. Bye, bye to the Cheetah, and my Ruger Sp-101. I came home with a S&W model 19-4, and Colt .380 Government. Here's a couple of Pictures of them.


















:smt071 :smt071 :smt067 :smt067 :smt068 :smt068 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I just got back from the gun show, and I traded 2 guns off, and bought 2. Bye, bye to the Cheetah, and my Ruger Sp-101. I came home with a S&W model 19-4, and Colt .380 Government. Here's a couple of Pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love the look of that Smith!


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Nice Model 19, Baldy. One of my favorite S&W's.

I have a Model 66 - the stainless verison of that. Great guns, and a great cartridge.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am going to try and get them both to the gun range Tuesday, if not I'll have to wait till the weekend.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's my opinion that you upgraded with the 19. They're nice. Almost bought one on multiple occasions.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea Revolver your right about the ungrade on the S&W 19-4. I let my Ruger SP 101 go for it. I wasn't using it for CC any more since I got S&W .45PD. I thought I might as well get me another range gun. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was the one. I checked it all out and bought it. I think it's about a 1980 model but I am not dead sure. I'll see how it shoots Tuesday.


----------

